
Master of Science in Machine Learning MSc – Degrees on Coursera - lifeisstillgood
https://www.coursera.org/degrees/msc-machine-learning-imperial
======
lifeisstillgood
Does anyone know much more about this ? What are the HN recommended pathways
to ML ?

